# 1964 Flamboyant Lime Varsity



## 60sstuff (Jul 21, 2022)

I can’t get enough of this early 60’s Schwinn color, as I have 5 Original (63-65) Stingrays in this FL.

The numbers:
Frame - F4 = June 17, 1964
Fork - 7-4 = July 1964
Crank - S A 5 63

I recently acquired this F4 Varsity as I wanted a bigger vintage Schwinn to occasionally ride.
My first passion are the early Stingray Survivors that are just to small for an adult ride.

This 21’’ Varsity is not a show bike, as it has some imperfections from years of use.
The 58 year old factory paint, chrome and leather Sprint seat still presents very well.

I‘m pleased to own and preserve this beautiful ‘64 Schwinn lightweight Survivor as it has all the unique Sprint components, quick release brake levers, original cable “casings”, rat trap pedals and my Favorite color, the iconic Flamboyant Lime.

The Flam Lime paint is difficult to capture as it changes hue depending on the lighting.
Some of the following photos were taken outside or inside.

I have a few questions for the experts on this site.
1) The type of stem on this F4. It’s different from the others I see.
2) Seat post - it is not chrome, but a 9’’ cadmium plated post.
3) Newer stamped 730 calipers. Possible mid-year change from the earlier 730?
4) Acorn nut finish on brake pads. Mine seem to be aluminum, not chrome.

Enjoy the beauty of a classic Schwinn.

Chris.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 21, 2022)

A few more.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Jul 21, 2022)

I love the color! A coworker gave me a 65 Varsity flam lime green frame and fork. I rebuilt the bike with parts I had, but I’m still looking for handlebar tape.

Enjoy the bike.


----------



## juvela (Jul 21, 2022)

-----






Whoa!  "Pass me me Persols!"

Colour looks like there must be a battery in there somewhere to power it.   😉

Count yourself most fortunate that you got the Union 40U's in chrome rather than the more commonly encountered zinc.

Shift lever covers:

the correct Freres Huret covers, nr. 1851, in natural rubber are available online

the Rampinellis on there are somewhat inappropriate although a good fit





most commonly found colour is off-white (natural) but also produced in blue





---






-----


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 21, 2022)

juvela,

As I said above, the lighting is critical when taking photos of the Flam Lime.

My first photo and the one you copied had a small burst of sunshine when I clicked, but this photo below is when the clouds came over.
Even the gumwalls are toned down.
Big difference.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 21, 2022)

That is super nice and  😍.

In June 1964 I had enough money saved up to buy myself a new Flambo Lime Varsity. I was 10 at that time and have so many memories riding that bike I decided to build a duplicate about 10 years ago. I had to find a seat, bars, front wheel and a few other little odds and ends. I replaced the original short Sprint stem that came on the Varsitys with the next version Varsity stem that some said came on the 64 models. I also have a 64 Terra Cotta that also has the Sprint stem in the long version for the larger frames. These were chromed welded steel, open tube in the back, inscribed and had a unique cinch bolt.


----------



## fattyre (Jul 21, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> 1) The type of stem on this F4. It’s different from the others I see.








I have that exact same stem, but no nothing about it.

I pulled it off a 69 5 speed all original Collegiate I found on the curb.  Oddly the bike was probably ridden 5 times and in near perfect factory condition but it had this stem. 

  Going on 20 years now that I’ve had it never come across 
another.   It’s actually a pretty awesome piece, very well made.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 21, 2022)

fattyre said:


> View attachment 1666802
> 
> 
> I have that exact same stem, but no nothing about it.
> ...




Maybe it was a fill in until these were finally received from the supplier? This is the first I've seen one of those. It is a nice looking piece.









						1969 Schwinn Sky Blue Collegiate | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

Here is a 1969 Schwinn Collegiate I acquired about three years ago off of ebay. At first, I thought it was priced a bit high for the model and year, but after close study of the pictures provided with the auction, I decided to purchase it. When I received it, I was surprised to find an all...




					thecabe.com
				









69 Collegiate on Rat Rods.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jul 22, 2022)

I hope the "hive mind" is able to figure out something about that stem.
Seems like I've seen one before, but I don't remember what it was on.
Stems on '64 Varsities are a bit of a mystery. I think I've seen about 4 variations now.
Most though, seem to have this stem, which are open at the rear.


----------



## bikerbluz (Jul 23, 2022)

60sstuff, what a beautiful bike and a great grab. Congrats!! Also really nice work with the detailed pictures. I recently bought a 66 Varsity In rougher shape and it has a stem branded Sprint on the side of the stem. I will have to post a closeup of it when I get a pic. It is alloy and currently, unfortunately, stuck, and I am working to free it. Love that flamboyant lime! Had a 64 girls I sold to a collector but have never owned a boys in that color.


----------



## bikerbluz (Jul 23, 2022)

Pics of my stem on the 66…… I haven’t seen any other stems with the Sprint stamped on the side like this one, although I’m sure they are out there


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 23, 2022)

I suppose I should have mentioned at the beginning of this F4 thread that this bike was in need of a service, thorough cleaning and detail when I purchased it.
We all have our tried and trued methods on anything old and neglected. My simple methods have been used on all the 60’s items I’ve owned, or still own (muscle cars, wooden boats, Schwinn bicycles).
With a bicycle it’s a complete disassembly, wash with Dawn soap, towel off and gently dry with compressed air.
Polish “Only the Paint” with a cleaner such as TR3 with a watered moisten pad being gentle. Just enough to take off decades of oxidation.
NEVER EVER use any cleaner waxes on Screens, Decals or pinstripes. Do the final wax with 100% carnauba, even on the Screens, Decals, etc.
Chrome - wheels, fenders, bars, etc. I use Bronze Wool with a lubricant such as WD-40. When I was a young boy watching/helping an old man restore a classic 60’s Riva boat he told me never to use steel on steel, as in steel wool. The softer Bronze wool will not rust or scratch an old chrome surface.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 23, 2022)

Service:
Lubricate as shown in the Schwinn Reporter. Adjust brakes, derailleurs, seat and bars. Test ride.

My choice of the lubricant is the remarkable Marvel Mystery Oil.
I drop some of this light oil inside all the casings and blow out the other side with compressed air to give a thorough light lube inside.Then wipe the cables with the MMO.
All the pivot points and linkage throughout the bike get this same light lube.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 23, 2022)

The only item I did not take apart was the PITA Atom Freewheel.
It looks to have been touched by someone over the years as I see a couple small nicks at the two notches.
I completely cleaned the grease and grime with a role of paper towels, popsicle sticks and Q-tips, plus the spoke protector as good as I can.
The freewheel seems to be very smooth and quiet in operation, so I did not want to fight that!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 23, 2022)

What's the tooth count on that Atom freewheel? If it's a 15-25 I'll buy it and you can look for the correct Sprint branded Atom 14-28 with the splines for removal.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 23, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> What's the tooth count on that Atom freewheel? If it's a 15-25 I'll buy it and you can look for the correct Sprint branded Atom 14-28 with the splines for removal.



I’m not sure what you are asking?

You can count in my above photo that it’s an Atom 14-28. Plus I’m not into parting out the bike 🙄


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 23, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> I’m not sure what you are asking?
> 
> You can count in my above photo that it’s an Atom 14-28. Plus I’m not into parting out the bike 🙄




The 1964 models were all branded with Sprint components if you haven't noticed, including the freewheel. The Atom you have, if 14-28, was last used on the 1963 models.


----------



## kostnerave (Jul 23, 2022)

One thing I notice about the original poster's stem is that it appears to be for the later fork and bearing race diameter. The smaller size is creating a bit of a gap around the crown nut. The same stem that is pictured on the Campus Green bike, with the speedometer, is a newer bike with the newer, smaller fork diameter.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 23, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The 1964 models were all branded with Sprint components if you haven't noticed, including the freewheel. The Atom you have, if 14-28, was last used on the 1963 models.
> 
> View attachment 1667996



Well, this June ‘64 Varsity has a ‘63 dated crank, so like so many Schwinn bicycles they probably got down to the bottom of the freewheel bucket and pulled out a ’63 14-28 unit for this bike.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 23, 2022)

kostnerave,

I had already noticed that. 
The early stems, such as the ‘64 would be 7/8’’ diameter, whereas this stem that’s on my bike is a 13/16’’ which is for the ‘66 and newer models.
I happen to like this stem, so I’ll keep it on the bike.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jul 24, 2022)

I'm still wondering about that stem.
What would it have come on originally?
Schwinn said that the 27" wheel bikes did not get the smaller diameter stem.
Did other brands do the same as Schwinn, increasing the thickness of the steerer tube, necessitating a smaller diameter stem?


----------



## juvela (Jul 24, 2022)

-----

the .833 steerer was widely employed in Japan up through the early 1970's


-----


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 24, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> My first passion are the early Stingray Survivors that are just to small for an adult ride.



Do you ever ride them at all? At least just to tool around? I'm 6'1" 175lbs and ride mine all the time just not too far.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> I'm still wondering about that stem.
> What would it have come on originally?
> Schwinn said that the 27" wheel bikes did not get the smaller diameter stem.
> Did other brands do the same as Schwinn, increasing the thickness of the steerer tube, necessitating a smaller diameter stem?




So far that stem has been found on two 1969 Collegiates and those are 26" models that most likely had the steerer tube change.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 25, 2022)

bikerbluz said:


> 60sstuff, what a beautiful bike and a great grab. Congrats!! Also really nice work with the detailed pictures. I recently bought a 66 Varsity In rougher shape and it has a stem branded Sprint on the side of the stem. I will have to post a closeup of it when I get a pic. It is alloy and currently, unfortunately, stuck, and I am working to free it. Love that flamboyant lime! Had a 64 girls I sold to a collector but have never owned a boys in that color.



Hi bikerbluz,

Thank you for the compliments!
I like details, so clear close-up photos are very important. Glad you like it.

Sometimes when I have encountered a stuck stem I wack the top of the bolt with a 2x4 that may loosen that stuck wedge.

Good luck, Chris.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 26, 2022)

Vintage cartoon from the Schwinn Reporter.
One of the famous Glenn “Bernhardt” cartoons.

Also, some interesting information from the September 1965 SR on changes made for performance and safety.

1) Chain guide arm.
2) Cable slippage on Sprint front derailleur that involves the “cable anchor bolt”.
It seems these two changes may have happened in very late ‘64 for the upcoming ‘65 model.

My F4 Varsity has the old versions (guide arm and riveted stud).
Also my records show an H4 Varsity still has these two older components.

From this SR article it says there is a strong possibility that the cable could be sheared off from the new nut/bolt fastening system.
The factory has been wrapping the cable around the bolt instead as shown on the M4 Coppertone and KB Violet.


----------



## kostnerave (Jul 26, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Vintage cartoon from the Schwinn Reporter.
> One of the famous Glenn “Bernhardt” cartoons.
> 
> Also, some interesting information from the September 1965 SR on changes made for performance and safety.
> ...



  Thank you for the great information. I know this is off subject, but the Schwinn Reporter pictured shows an ad with my '65 Coppertone Collegiate!


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 29, 2022)

1964 Varsity “Due Diligence” on the Sprocket, Rear.
It pays to do the ^^^^ before you take someone’s advice to look for the “correct” Sprint branded Atom with splines.
There are MANY members on this fantastic CABE site with great knowledge, but not one person has seen every ‘64 Varsity build.

The January 1964 and January 1965 Schwinn parts catalogs mention two different part numbers on the “Sprocket, Rear” for the Varsity.
1964 - #3811
1965 - #3829 (will replace cog #3811). This New type cog - with the internal spline is shown in the ‘65 catalog as a Sprint Splined rear sprocket.
Look at all the dates on the Schwinn catalogs, plus the Schwinn reporter and it’s understandable the Atom two notch 14-28 sprocket would show up on a 1964 Varsity.
Personally I would like to find more information on these two different cog part numbers, plus the early 60’s bikes they were used on.
But for now I’m certain the 14-28 Atom on my F4 Lime Varsity is correct.

Further investigation from 3 years ago on this site shows a 1964 Conti with the same cog as mine. Search member (BillRays) and have a look as someone was in shock this Atom was on this bike ….. “if you haven’t noticed”.


----------



## kostnerave (Jul 29, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> 1964 Varsity “Due Diligence” on the Sprocket, Rear.
> It pays to do the ^^^^ before you take someone’s advice to look for the “correct” Sprint branded Atom with splines.
> There are MANY members on this fantastic CABE site with great knowledge, but not one person has seen every ‘64 Varsity build.
> 
> ...



My November, 1964 Sky Blue Varsity has the splined, Sprint freewheel that GTs58 mentioned. in his post.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jul 29, 2022)

As it should have from the 1965 Schwinn parts catalog information and consumer catalog offerings.
After all, your Nov. 13, 1964 photos show it‘s being fitted with several 1965 components for the upcoming year.

My bike is a mid ‘64 build with a ‘63 crank and 1964 components throughout except the stem.


----------



## Kombicol (Aug 2, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Maybe it was a fill in until these were finally received from the supplier? This is the first I've seen one of those. It is a nice looking piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stem looks a lot like the early GB spearpoint stems from the uk.
Would not be surprised if there is a connection there somewhere


----------

